# yahoo mail servers crashing Fire HDX calander app



## el.jeffe58 (Nov 10, 2013)

Here is a confirmed bug. I had a horrible calendar crash issue amidst five mail servers of which one is yahoo. I sent the unit back per Mayday, while they sent me a new one overnight. Same result. Crash. I removed my servers one by one until lo and behold no crash after removing yahoo. I spoke to Mayday and they were then aware of the issue. I wish they had told me the day before. But, if your cal is crashing, just remove yahoo.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow.. glad I use Google calendar, but obviously Amazon and Yahoo need to talk!!  Thanks for letting people know.  This board is so helpful in this way.


----------



## el.jeffe58 (Nov 10, 2013)

Seamonkey said:


> Wow.. glad I use Google calendar, but obviously Amazon and Yahoo need to talk!! Thanks for letting people know. This board is so helpful in this way.


You could use Google mail and cal and only yahoo mail, not yahoo cal and it will still crash your calendar app. Yahoo mail is awful. My guess is most of those, like me, who still use it, have had it since the old days when it kinda worked ok. It never was very good.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh I come from the REALLY old days and have and use my original AOL email   I only got Google calendar because I got Calengoo when I got my first Fire.  I'd hate to lose that function!


----------



## el.jeffe58 (Nov 10, 2013)

Seamonkey said:


> Oh I come from the REALLY old days and have and use my original AOL email  I only got Google calendar because I got Calengoo when I got my first Fire. I'd hate to lose that function!


Calengoo is excellent. One of the very best.


----------

